# Carver Tilting Trike - Kelly KLS-6022 HC



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

According to the spec that I found online, the Kelly KLS-6022H is rated for 72 V (nominal) and up to 88 A continuous or 220 A for a few seconds. At 72 V, 88 A corresponds to 6.4 kW, so the controllers are likely adequate, but you really should look at detailed motor specs.


----------



## CarverEV (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi Brian,

Thank you for your response. I can see how you've worked that out - very useful. So, I need to find out the battery configuration and output so I can get an idea of what it's capable of. I'm tempted to upgrade the battery too but would rather a stepped approach rather than trying to do too much at once.

If the battery a different voltage it may force my hand:

48Vx88A = 4.2kW
52Vx88A = 4.5kW

Having said that I assume if I put in 6kW motors it will still work but I just won't be able to utilize the full power?

Thanks again,

Best Regards, N.


----------



## Marcus Surrealius (Jan 29, 2021)

CarverEV said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I can see how you've worked that out - very useful. So, I need to find out the battery configuration and output so I can get an idea of what it's capable of. I'm tempted to upgrade the battery too but would rather a stepped approach rather than trying to do too much at once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus Surrealius (Jan 29, 2021)

Ca
I'd love to know the answer to this too. I would seriously consider importing a Carver for commuting but it really needs an upgrade to the top speed, preferably to at least 60mph. For most people I would say that adding more battery capacity (in the luggage space?) and upgrading the top speed would make this a really viable ev, particularly if it got the range up to 80-100 miles.


----------



## Marcus Surrealius (Jan 29, 2021)

Marcus Surrealius said:


> Ca
> I'd love to know the answer to this too. I would seriously consider importing a Carver for commuting but it really needs an upgrade to the top speed, preferably to at least 60mph. For most people I would say that adding more battery capacity (in the luggage space?) and upgrading the top speed would make this a really viable ev, particularly if it got the range up to 80-100 miles.


Actually, if you could figure out a way of doing this and any checks that would not invalidate Carver's warranty, it could even be a nice little business. By the way, any idea mean about the Carver only being approved for EU use, and what DVLA's view is? I currently use a Piaggio MP3 tilting trike on a car licence, isn't this just an enclosed electrically powered alternative to that?


----------



## CarverEV (Nov 19, 2020)

Marcus Surrealius said:


> Actually, if you could figure out a way of doing this and any checks that would not invalidate Carver's warranty, it could even be a nice little business. By the way, any idea mean about the Carver only being approved for EU use, and what DVLA's view is? I currently use a Piaggio MP3 tilting trike on a car licence, isn't this just an enclosed electrically powered alternative to that?



I'm still working on the upgrade - I have two now 5kw motors that fit nicely in the existing wheel rims. There are going to be some hurdles though. I've discovered that the Kelly controllers actually have bespoke Carver designed hardware so I'm not going to be able to configure them myself.

Also, the BMS and DVC (Dynamic Vehicle Control - the bit that controls the tilting) are physically on the same PCB. This complicates upgrading the battery pack. 

As for the legality I believe there are a couple of options - I'm insured through a company that specialize in modified vehicles. I don't see there being an issue with telling them I'm going from 4kw to 10kw (Max speed around 45MPH before upgrading to a higher voltage system).

If there is a type approval problem I can always put the Carver through the MSVA process which I don't think it would have a problem passing. UK regulations state that you can drive a trike up to 11kw on a normal driving license.

You can see my latest YouTube video here: Carver Earth Software Update

Feel free to subscribe if you'd like to follow my progress


----------



## CarverEV (Nov 19, 2020)

Update:

I've finally got the new hub motors connected and they appeared to work. Unfortunately they don't behave the same way as the original motors. 

With the Carver ear wheels elevated off the ground the rear wheels quickly rotate backwards and forwards and an error appears on the dashboard saying there's a disparity between the rear and front wheels. This is the expected behaviour.

The new motors just spin-up and keep spinning. The only way to stop them spinning is to turn the Carver off with the ignition.

I'm assuming there's a configuration issue. The new motors might have a different Hall Sensor layout, i.e. 60 or 120 degrees. This wouldn't describe the issue I'm seeing though, would it?


----------

